# boat cops



## fishoner (Jan 30, 2009)

has anyone else been harassed by these rude S.O.B's


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

I fished out of turtle creek sun and on my way in they were pulling people over and making them dock on lamberjack's p.o.s. concrete docks.I have my ducks in a row but luckily I wasnt singled out,hate to have to pull up to those concrete docks and scratch the h.... out of my lund!they also boarded a boat in the marina,safety checks I guess,so be prepared.if they would have stopped me,I might have asked to meet inside the marina at a better dock,I'll never claim to be a great docker esp in that wind,against the concrete wall,would have been interesting.


----------



## Flippy (Apr 19, 2010)

We went to kellys sunday and when we pulled in to mazurics they were at the launch checking as people came in


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Shame on the 'boat cops' for making sure everyone has the required safety equipment. What are they thinking?


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

fishoner said:


> has anyone else been harassed by these rude S.O.B's


What happend that made you so mad? what lake? I've ran into them but have never had any issues, I have all my required "legal items". Ones that I've spoken to have been very nice and just want to chat. I can see though if you had the same tone as your post then you can have some problems.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Considering some of the rigs that I've seen out there...I figured they are saving someone's life. 

Yeah...they should have chosen a better place to pull folks over, but why not just get 'em at the launches after they had pulled out?

Plenty of room at Lamberjacks along the sides...


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

timmyv said:


> I can see though if you had the same tone as your post then you can have some problems.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I keep looking for them to get my inspection and have it done with. Then you shouldn't have any problem unless your doing something wrong


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Last year I was pulled over while trolling out by the Canadian line. They told me I was fishing in Canadian water. I argued the point and eventualy they let us go and warned me to stay away from their water. I was well within our boundries and had been very creful not to venture over the line as I always am. I have a Lowrance HSD7 and maps so I am confident that I wasn't in Canadian water or even very close........Just thought I would toss that out there......


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive yet to meet an Ohio Warden who was anything less than pleasant and courtious to me! Always good to be kinda overboard on safety equipment just for peace of mind.

Though I dont know how keen I would be on pulling my boat in on those concrete docks...Probaly would have told them I was open for a safety inspection and would gladly have them aboard, but not there....


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree with the dock part. those don't even look safe enough to stand on much less tie up to.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I was up a turtle sunday and the boat cop was warning people about there wake in the channel never seen him make a boat pull in though and there was seven or eight boats that were in the channel


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

Yesterday I fished with 3 Div. Of WaterCraft officers and a state highway patrolnman , and got to hear all the stories . You've got no idea what these guys go thur . I had some idea but the stories were beyond my thinking . A woman set on fire playing with fire works , first ones one the seen for a car wreck on the Craig bridge in toledo , herion on canadian freighters AND on a boat already this year in Truttle creek . And that's just some of the stories from the D.of W. They were asked to work truttle creek hard because of all the people that don't know what " no wake" is .
Things you should know: 
You can drink and drive a boat , but even if don't blow a .08 you can be arrest for impared boating .
NO Wake is the slowest speed you can go and still control boat .
There is no wake within 100 yards of the farthest point of land . This means you don't set down in the channel !
These are 3 things that make them want to take a look at you .
They gave out 1100 warnings last year . One guy they told him 5 times before writing him up . These are the people that make them nesicerry ( I know I can't spell )
If you don't know what you need to have on your boat , go to their ,website . I'm ;sure there's a list there . Once you pass they'll leave you alone .
One more thing : Dealer ZZ numbers are a red flag . They are not allowed to be fixed to the haul . They are soppose to be on a seperate plate . And the only letters you are allowed to use are blockstyle in contrasting color .


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Was pulled over for creating too much of a wake in Conneaut Harbor a few years back....it was total BS and I should have fought it, but chose to pay the fine and learn from the whole experience. Would have cost me more in taking the day off work and driving the whole way up there anyway. However, I'm overall thankful to have the authorities out there patrolling. I actually wish you'd see them patrolling more often than just the typical holidays, opening days and early spring time. They definitely keep the honest honest and the dis-honest on their toes. Otherwise you'd have idiots running amuck out there on Erie....not that there are enough out there anyway...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I launched at Mazuriks on Sunday. An officer stopped a bass boat for a check, and made him put it back on the trailer. While he was waiting, I asked to be inspected, and he pleasantly took the time to do so. He wasn't a dick, and very professional. If you are asking to be inspected, they are more likely to treat you in a relaxed manor. If your doing something like the heroine episode mentioned earlier, how can you blame an officer for being on edge knowing some cracked up pill head toting a 38 isn't gonna try to blow his head off. Play by the rules, get your check done BEFORE the season starts, get your orange (this years color) sticker, and life will be good for you at the docks. It isn't hard to figure out.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Captain Kevin said:


> I launched at Mazuriks on Sunday. An officer stopped a bass boat for a check, and made him put it back on the trailer. While he was waiting, I asked to be inspected, and he pleasantly took the time to do so. He wasn't a dick, and very professional. If you are asking to be inspected, they are more likely to treat you in a relaxed manor.
> 
> Same thing here!
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

[quote: Another plus to being inspected early is they give you the sticker that you can waive to other watercraft enforcement and they dont feel the need to board/inspect the boat. [/QUOTE]


This is not true. I've had to undergo mulitple instpections in one year, all the while displaying the sTicker of the previous inspection, including the brainiac who asked me "Just show me a lifejacket" as I was tending lines moving under the Rock Springs bridge at West Branch. No more volunteer inspections for me.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

I was checked at Fenwick April 3rd on shore with the 18' duck boat. I pulled in to see how the LEWT was going and nobody had come in yet but the officer asked to hang around so he could inspect the boat and I agreed (as many have said, it's much easier to get it done on shore on your time then on the water when you're headin out.) 

I had all the required equipment and everything was in order except the numbers. As it was already said the numbers have to be at least 3", plain block letters and contrasting color. With an olive drab boat we used black letters but they were clear in the center with a shadow effect (a big no no i guess). His explanation was that the Dept of Homeland Security will have a much larger force on Lake Erie this year and if they can't read your number's from a distance they will more than likely approach you. Either way, he let me pass and warned me to change the numbers so that nobody else has to pull me over and warn me again. He said we should be the sticker on the port side next to the operator so that they can easily identify a "safe" inspected vessel.

No problem for me. The guy was real nice. We asked about another boat who we saw had some major issues with the law on that Friday and he said the guys deserved to be pulled over. Attempting to tackle an officer apparently didn't help their matter either! Ha!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

a real rude S.O.B, WARNING guys for going too fast in a no wake zone and didnt issue any citations. Abide by the rules and you have nothing to worry about, especially someone doing their job. Ive been checked by ODNR, Division of Watercraft and USCG and have NEVER had an unprofessional officer do the inspection. Treat them with respect and you will get it back IMHO.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> NO Wake is the slowest speed you can go and still control boat .


Exactly. And when a 28' hardtop is coming into the channel with a nasty cross wind he is gonna have to have a little throttle to keep things straight in that channel....

Saw them holler at that boat..."slow down!"...he damn near hit one of the concrete (uh..) docks. 

I can see the point...but do it on land.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

If you are fishing the jig bite it is to be expected to have a boat inspection and ! out of 4 times out to have your fish count checked. @ yrs ago I had a bad experience with them I was called in as poaching they were waiting for me at Fenwicks, I had been fun fishing came in right at dark with a smaller boat behind me running no lights it turns off. After being boarded and thoroughly humiliated I asked them if they have the number of the people that called me in and said I would go check that out along with the boat that turned off behind me running no lights. When I pulled out they followed me to the gas station where i asked for names and badge numbers and gave them the addy where I was staying if they wanted to stop by and dig up some fish guts and count em.


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

I was stopped at Turtle Creek on the way back in...but it was my fault. I forgot to put my registration sticker on. the officer was a little harsh at first, but once we talked, and he checked that our registration was valid (Just had a dumb#%$ attack and forgot to put the sticker on) he was a nice guy. He gave us a safety inspection, and let us go on our way without a ticket.
I was grateful that he was nice enough to check on our registration. He had every right to write a ticket.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

They have always been very professional and courteous with me. Been boarded by USCG off Fairport (that's different) and inspected every year someplace.

First year I had the boat, flares were expired. I didn't know they were dated (my stupidity). This was at a launch. Guy told me go ahead fishin, have a good day, and replace your flares before you launch again.

That's fair enough!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Never had a problem with them,glad to have them around..


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

The first guys that I want to see every year when i or a buddy launches a boat are the ODNR WATERCRAFT DIVISION officers.Every one one that owns a boat regardless of the size should know what the law states that you must carry onboard.If you know this and make sure you are legal you will get your inspection sticker.I have made friends with a few of these officers over the years. Always had good experiences with these guys.


----------



## Makin Bacon (Sep 28, 2009)

Never met a rude ODOW officer but we have always made sure we have all the propper equiptment and follow the rules, no problems . I actually like to hear that they are out now just for the simple fact of what if something goes wrong they are there. Does anyone know if Boat US boats are in yet? Without people like them out there can turn a bad day on the lake to a deadly one . Fishoner you probably should have thanked them.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

every spring they come and ASK if I would like an inspection. Glad to have it done. a few years ago flares were out. they finished the inspection gave me a paper and said next time show the officer and the flares and he would give me the sticker. Which they did. The guy checking me said they will still work but they just want up to date ones to be safe. I can understand it.

Last year out East of kelly's perching I saw a boat checking 98% of the boats sitting in the area. Not sure if they saw my sticker or what but they never came over to me.

I try to get mine every spring. Even if they stop me on the lake or channel.'which has not happened' I'm glad their are there to make sure


----------



## Walleye Wacker (Feb 15, 2009)

If you keep it legal you should have no problem


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay, my turn...!  Unfortunately, I was pulled over on Turtle late Friday afternoon. I told him I was not pulling into those docks, but would turn around and come into the marina. Once there, he told me I was creating an excessive wake...I wasn't and asked him, "what is excessive? Funny thing is, I saw him sitting there then and the day before.
Another kicker is, I'm usually the one complaining about guys causing excessive wakes in the creeks and rivers on that end of the lake.
Nonetheless, after going through the inspection and presenting all saftey equipment and documentation ask him if he could give me a break since I haven't had any type of volation on thw water or land in over thirty years...yep, you guessed it. He issued me a $90 citation. 
I then asked officer, Jay Beard, if he would be in court if I decided to contest the citation. His response was, "Yes, I'm the clerk of Courts" 
I also talk to a couple of guys while cleaning fish that said they had been pulled over but was only giving a warning. 
Lastly, I give Officer Beard his due...he was courtesy and professional even though I had more question for him than he had for me.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

See you in court Hook, State needs money......I drive like grandpa becuse of this..


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

All boat owners, including myself have the responsibility to make sure & maintain your vessel,ship, or boat,to be sea worthy.Then every captain,operator of the boat has to be sure , all proper safety equipment is onboard & in good working condition.Really guys ,aren't them hand held flares a pain in the arse !!! I guess I'm getting to old. it's seem like the 3 yrs. expiration date just flies buy. Good luck with your boating , don.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> Okay, my turn...!  Unfortunately, I was pulled over on Turtle late Friday afternoon. I told him I was not pulling into those docks, but would turn around and come into the marina. Once there, he told me I was creating an excessive wake...I wasn't and asked him, "what is excessive? Funny thing is, I saw him sitting there then and the day before.
> Another kicker is, I'm usually the one complaining about guys causing excessive wakes in the creeks and rivers on that end of the lake.
> Nonetheless, after going through the inspection and presenting all saftey equipment and documentation ask him if he could give me a break since I haven't had any type of volation on thw water or land in over thirty years...yep, you guessed it. He issued me a $90 citation.
> I then asked officer, Jay Beard, if he would be in court if I decided to contest the citation. His response was, "Yes, I'm the clerk of Courts"
> ...




probably saw your avatar


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Hook- Thanks for the donation! We need the money up here.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

In all seriousness it isn't a damn bit funny what happened to Rodney. If he still had that $90.00 in his wallet he could have bought some of us a beer for god's sake. What are you all thinking!!!!! Apparently you weren't!!


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

People keep in mind the events of the latter part of last year. Have you all forgotten the guys out on Erie that were robbing people, and in one case, taking control of boats. This could be one way of checking to see that everyone owns what they are boating in as well as a good way to check for illegal firearms on the boats that are out there. Personaly I have had good and bad boardings. One I will never forget was by the Coast Guard. I did receive satisfaction once I spoke to The Rear Admiral to know that the person in charge of the craft spent the rest of his term in Anchorage Alaska!


----------



## Kino (Mar 5, 2009)

FINSEEKER II said:


> People keep in mind the events of the latter part of last year. Have you all forgotten the guys out on Erie that were robbing people, and in one case, taking control of boats. This could be one way of checking to see that everyone owns what they are boating in as well as a good way to check for illegal firearms on the boats that are out there. Personaly I have had good and bad boardings. One I will never forget was by the Coast Guard. I did receive satisfaction once I spoke to The Rear Admiral to know that the person in charge of the craft spent the rest of his term in Anchorage Alaska!



This is EXACTLY why the concealed carry law is so vital. Does the state of ohio have a CC law and do they honor other states that do???


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Last year I got pulled over 3 X.

Once in Wild Wings harbor as I trailed up,

2X in Lake Michigan Kenosha Wisconsin.

I have nothing but praise to say for these guys. Coast Guard & DNR.

There are so MANY people outthere that are'nt up to snuff with rules & reg's., stupid actions, NO KNOWLEDGE of boating etiquette (?spelling), boating laws, & a whole list of other things.

I've seen many, many tickets issued & when the individual gets one then they start to complain that the these so called BOAT COPS are all rude.

Know your rules & LAWS & I always welcome a inspection because I know i'm good to go.

Nik,


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Captain Kevin said:


> In all seriousness it isn't a damn bit funny what happened to Rodney. If he still had that $90.00 in his wallet he could have bought some of us a beer for god's sake. What are you all thinking!!!!! Apparently you weren't!!



Kevin your so right Rodney could have bought beer with that or food for his dog. He seemed to want what was coming of the grill Sat. 

Actually sorry to hear that Rodney. I had some guys from work head out of TC The day of the LEWT. They were in a small 14" boat with a baby engine. They were pulled over and cited for a wake violation. But they were pulled over at first to check the driver for BUI. The passenger had an open can of Bud. they gave the driver the soberity test. He passed and they said they were going to cite him for wake. 

Like everyones been saying Good and bad both happen. But if they weren't there think of how bad it would be


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Hook N Book said:


> Okay, my turn...!  Unfortunately, I was pulled over on Turtle late Friday Once there, he told me I was creating an excessive wake...I wasn't and asked him, "what is excessive? .
> Another kicker is, I'm usually the one complaining about guys causing excessive wakes in the creeks and rivers on that end of the lake.


Hook N Book....what was your wake? I worry about what is excessive wake in their eyes because I dock there all summer. I am like you...usually the slow guy and I turn around and someone is running right their boat up my boats rear end. So I have plenty of patience and take my time and have no problem with no wake rule nor getting those who ignore it

Having said that, if I idle my boat clear down to nothing, it wants to fish tail and wanders all over the channel. Worse if there is a crosswind. Given the narrow channel there and those dang unused concrete docks that are boat killers... it is not a place you want to stray when it is a busy place.

I have tried many things ...tabs up, tabs down, different motor trims outboard)...to get it to handle best and a true track. A wee teeny bump on throttle seems to work best but it is touchy to get enough and yet it not creep up to too much. 

So what was your wake and how did they define too much? Just curious. You sound like a guy who wasn't roaring through there.

As for the safety check, no problem with those. Saw a guy sitting there at the dock when we pulled up to launch this year, and I asked him to do one on me. Glad I now have the sticker.


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

Kino said:


> This is EXACTLY why the concealed carry law is so vital. Does the state of ohio have a CC law and do they honor other states that do???


 yes, We have a CC law and it is valid in 27 states. Takes a 12 hour course and range time to pass. 

Dan


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Shame on the 'boat cops' for making sure everyone has the required safety equipment. What are they thinking?


Well Put Het ! If you do not have the common sense to have all the legal safety gear you shouldn't have anyhting to worry about ? They are` just doing there jobs !


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

I always have my boat set up with all the required gear and welcome a check,when i've been checked the guys have been very friendly,just hope I dont have to use my docking skills on the concrete docks.ps.even a duck makes a wake!lol.!$!$


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

B Thomas said:


> a real rude S.O.B, WARNING guys for going too fast in a no wake zone and didnt issue any citations. Abide by the rules and you have nothing to worry about, especially someone doing their job. Ive been checked by ODNR, Division of Watercraft and USCG and have NEVER had an unprofessional officer do the inspection. Treat them with respect and you will get it back IMHO.


Just in case that was directed towards me, I've been out of that harbor hundreds of times and I certainly know darn well where the no-wake zone is and what it means; and certainly do follow the rules....EVERYTIME! The guy was a complete professional and I respected/appreciated that. He checked all my safety gear and equiptment to see if he could get me for anything there....NOPE...he had to get me for something since he had already invested this much time with me at that point IMHO. As a matter of fact I watched 5 boats go by going faster than I had been going and pointed each one out to him. Bottom line...he was sitting there at the end of the month trying to obviously reach a quota. Been through there many times since driving through at THAT exact same speed with officers present and observing and not pulled over again.....Explain that?? My boat makes a wake when I'm going 2 mph, do I need to go any slower? Just BAD timing as far as I'm concerned. As I said before, I would have fought it in court if I had the time because I did NOTHING wrong.

I STILL appreciate what the authorities do to keep us safe out there on the water because I fully understand the fact that there are rotten apples in EVERY barrell!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

LEfriend said:


> Hook N Book..
> So what was your wake and how did they define too much? Just curious. You sound like a guy who wasn't roaring through there.
> 
> As for the safety check, no problem with those. Saw a guy sitting there at the dock when we pulled up to launch this year, and I asked him to do one on me. Glad I now have the sticker.


LEfriend,
His definition of "No Wake" was, idile speed or the slowest speed neccessary to maintain control of the boat. In my opinion, the latter part of that is a judgement call and subject to the officer's discretion.
My speed was under 2 mph and was fish tailing. About 30-40 yards away from him I kicked it up to around 2-1/2-3 mph for better control.

BTW...This happened on Sunday not last Friday. I was really thinking of going back up for the court date, but at this point it has become the least of my problems.


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

I wish they would watch for the people who have no idea what a courtesy dock is for and check them as they come in with a fine tooth comb.
I fish alone at times and come in and tie of at the courtesy and when I get back to the ramp with my truck there is a boat at the recovery ramp tying everything up, many times it is a boat that is full of knuckleheads whose boat and car are beaters. Just wish the rangers would check them and at least educate about boating etiquete. Just my $.02


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

Kinda weird, but i'm 51 years old, I fish 40-50 times a year and have all my life. I've never been checked or pulled over. Not once! 

Must be my honest face


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I certainly know darn well where the no-wake zone is and what it means;


I'll bet you a friendly beer that you don't

I paid my $150 and suspended drivers license to learn the Ohio Revised Code a few years ago.



I have been checked every year on Erie and many years more than once.

Shortdrift and I got checked 3 times in one day, twice by watercraft, launching and out on the lake) and once by wildlife. I think Ron must look like shady character or something.

I don't mind being checked at all.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Hook N Book said:


> LEfriend,
> 
> My speed was under 2 mph and was fish tailing. About 30-40 yards away from him I kicked it up to around 2-1/2-3 mph for better control.


Hook N Book...thanks for the info. Sorry for your misfortune...sounds like you are a responsible guy...but glad to know my boat isn't the only one that fishtails at slow speeds. Anyone have an answer for that?


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

So the way I see it, out of the hundreds of boats that go up/down TC in a week, a few got citations. Not bad odds if you ask me. Can we move on now?


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

Just curious, but how does Lamberjacks get away with having those concrete docks in the main channel?


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

My old man and I have been fishing that big pond for damn near 40 years together now, and we have been through so many inspections that we have the routine down to the point we are presenting the gear before they ask for it...

One rather amusing inspection, we were running the drill, and the officer asked if we had life jackets... well, we waterski, and tend to have enough jackets on the boat to outfit a full crew for a naval destroyer. I think we were up to 17 when he said OK, enough, enough... then he mentioned that "you know that is a female lifejacket", and god bless him, my dad, without missing a beat replies "yeah, I know, we are hoping they'll mate, we need more kid's lifejackets..." The officer just about fell overboard laughing his ass off.

On another occassion, one of them wanted to inspect the firearrester or something in the engine compartment, so we let him, when he saw our engine, his jaw dropped and you could see the drool... My old man has a 1980 Sea Ray that when it was falling apart, rather than buy a new boat, he decided to rebuild it all. One of the improvements was to replace the original 249 Mercruiser with a custom built 350 Chevy smallblock: Wiseco pistons, Edelbrock intake manifold, Holly double-pumper hi-rise 4 barrel carb, MSDS, etc. you gearheads get the picture, but for those not in the know, lets just say that this engine wouldn't be at all out of place in a classic racing Camaro. The thing is BUILT. We have it propped for torque, and at full-throttle, Dad and I had it up to 68 knots... I'd be surprised if she wouldn't do 85 or better if we propped it for speed. I could just see this guy thinking how much he'd like that engine in his car... LOL.

Generally though the guys inspecting have always been courteous to us. We have had a few jerks, but they are the minority. Like the one guy who cited us for having out of date flares, even though we also had the required 3 flares that were in date, we just kept the older ones because they will most likely still work and extra's are never a bad plan. For some reason this guy felt that having expired flares on the boat was a violation. I understand it being an issue if you don't have any current ones, but this guy was just being a jerk.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Maybe my luck, but never seen those guys at Turtle after May 1st. I think they're trying to make hay from all of the out-of-staters.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

The boat checks don't bother me, but when they want to survey my fish or check them for counts, the SOB's expect ME to put them back....well it wasn't my idea to take them out....if you want to count/survey 'em...fine, but put 'em back where you found them!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

KaGee said:


> Maybe my luck, but never seen those guys at Turtle after May 1st. I think they're trying to make hay from all of the out-of-staters.


Now what would make you say sumpin like that...!


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Just curious...any of you guys that have your Conceal carry License ever get checked? I have my CC license and carry all the time but have yet to be stopped on the water. I know that day is coming. Just curious cause I wonder if the water cops are as wishy washy as the cops on the road...some know the CC laws and some just flat out have no idea.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"Just curious cause I wonder if the water cops are as wishy washy as the cops on the road...some know the CC laws and some just flat out have no idea". ?????????????????????????????????????
________________________________________________________________. 
Please explain. What experoence have you had to form that opinion. 
I have been checked by the Coast Guard, Harbor Patrol, and the ODNR. All personnel accepted the declaration and conversed in an intelligent manner.
The Cleveland Police as well as the State Highway Patrol also appear to be well informed.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I was at the Speedy Gas Station in Port Clinton 53/163 on Sunday and there was a Water cop there and I asked him to do an inspection on my boat. He loved it and asked us to take a picture of him doing it so his buddies could get a laugh out of him doing this there.  well as luck would have it at Mazurick on Monday there were two different water cops one when we went out and a different one when we came in and none of them checked me since I had my sticker. So yeah it helps to get the inspection done. 

I'm from out of State so i would guess that I would be one of the first to be re-inspected. I do love the fact that they are out there doing their jobs and they busted a few at the dock when we returned from Kelly's not having loads of safety equptment. One guy just got there and didn't have flares I told him a close place to get them and the officer said he could leave his boat at the courtesy dock and go get them so all was good.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> Now what would make you say sumpin like that...!


Sorry The Man hit you up... he obviously needs new glasses. Had to have thought your registration numbers started OK###...

"No Wake" is so subjective.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Lundy said:


> I'll bet you a friendly beer that you don't
> 
> I paid my $150 and suspended drivers license to learn the Ohio Revised Code a few years ago.
> 
> ...


I'll vouch for ron looking like a shady character!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

*Stop and think about it!*

________________________________________________________________
Quote:
Originally Posted by Lundy 
I'll bet you a friendly beer that you don't

I paid my $150 and suspended drivers license to learn the Ohio Revised Code a few years ago.



I have been checked every year on Erie and many years more than once.

Shortdrift and I got checked 3 times in one day, twice by watercraft, launching and out on the lake) and once by wildlife. I think Ron must look like shady character or something.
_______________________________________________________________

Quote:
Originally Posted by *St Crow Joe*

I don't mind being checked at all. 
I'll vouch for ron looking like a shady character!! 
________________________________________________________________

*Now give some thought about the looks of the two above I was trying to teach to fish.*


----------



## tked1950 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd like to thank the officer that inspected my boat at Mazurik Thursday morning. I had mistakenly left my throwable cushion in the garage.
He just gave me a warning and told me to purchase one before launching.
I'm thanking him because I had my 12 year old grandson and son-in-law with me and you never know when something bad will happen on Erie.


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> "Just curious cause I wonder if the water cops are as wishy washy as the cops on the road...some know the CC laws and some just flat out have no idea". ?????????????????????????????????????
> ________________________________________________________________.
> Please explain. What experoence have you had to form that opinion.
> I have been checked by the Coast Guard, Harbor Patrol, and the ODNR. All personnel accepted the declaration and conversed in an intelligent manner.
> The Cleveland Police as well as the State Highway Patrol also appear to be well informed.


I know alot of guys that get stopped here in Ohio that run in to officers that don't know the concael carry law correctly and mainly what I am refering to is when it is necessary to notify the officer. In Ohio it is a law that you have to notify the officer if you have your weapon on you. If you don't have the weapon on you or in your vehicle there is no need to notify. That would be like providing a wildlife officer your fishing license when you're not fishing. I have a buddy that has a CCW license. He was involved in an accident (wasn't his fault). At the time he did NOT have his weapon. When the officer came back to his vehicle he basically told him that he could have arrested him for failure to notify that he had a CCW license. It happens frequently that's why I asked.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Do they honor CC permits from Pa?


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

This is a good site for checking CCW resiprosity.
http://www.usacarry.com/concealed_carry_permit_reciprocity_maps.html


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

fishoner said:


> has anyone else been harassed by these rude S.O.B's


Here it is 6 days after you opened this subject and you still haven't related what happened to you. I'm thinking you might the rude S.O.B.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Fish2day said:


> Here it is 6 days after you opened this subject and you still haven't related what happened to you. I'm thinking you might the rude S.O.B.


 Couldn't of said it better, I thought this was the lake Erie fishing report forum....Sounds to me like if you follow the rules you won't have a problem


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Every one be safe on the water this year and happy eye hunting.:T


----------

